

The Island Dispute No One Is Talking About - Mz
http://nationalinterest.org/feature/the-island-dispute-no-one-talking-about-12297

======
j03w
Just came back from Korea and they have ads running on trains that claims
about their authority over the said islands since centuries ago and the
Japanese illicitly used the island as their naval base in 1905.

